# المضخات



## شريف برادعية (8 ديسمبر 2014)

اخواني المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة والاختصاص المحترمين

ارجو من حضراتكم مساعدتي حيث اريد اعتماد مضخات للحريق والشرب والصرف , ولكن ليس لدي خبرة عن افضل الماركات المتوفرة في هذا المجال في السعودية , راجيا من حضرتكم الرد والمساعدة في اسرع وقت , مع التنويه للنقاط الرئيسية التي يفضل ان تأخذ في الاعتماد

مع جزيل الشكر


----------

